# Where to buy 120MM Mesh Filters for cabinets



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if this was asked previously on the forum or not... if yes then please point me to correct thread and close this one.

I am curious to buy 120MM Mesh Filters for my cabinet... preferebly washable. Any idea where we can buy them in India ? any online shops selling them ?
I would also buy it from TDF members if they have brand new packed item with them.

What I'm looking for is like this

OCNZ Fan Filters

One seller from US is selling it on ebay.in but the price is above 1k for a single filter 

Gino PC Fan 120mm 12cm Plastic Filter Dust Guard Dustproof Mesh Black | eBay


Regard,
Mandar.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 13, 2012)

Check with theitdepot, they might have the lian li filters. Or contact the seller on the erodov forums. 
Btw have you got the cabinet?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Will check on erodov... itdepot doesn't seem to have it listed.
Primeabgb shipped the cabby on Saturday eveing by FedEx... expected delivery is by 2moro eveing according to FedEx tracking.
BTW... got mail from Rashi Pune Service that my RMA for Maximus V Gene has arrived... will get that also 2moro first thing in morning.

Got updated from FedEx.... its out for delivery and will be delivered by EOD today itself.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice to hear that man. You can also try xtremegrafix. 
You can also make your own filter, with old mosquito net, or very loosely woven clothes.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Got RV03 delivered right now.  Will check xtremegrafix.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Get a mosquito net and cut away.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ thats' the best solution IMO but even I'm also looking for such mesh filter/fan grills - but seems like they are nowhere available like chipset coolers.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thats' the best solution IMO but even I'm also looking for such mesh filter/fan grills - but seems like they are nowhere available like chipset coolers.



OT: for chipset cooler, contact gagetz.


----------

